# I recieved my iPhoto book!



## themacko (Dec 19, 2002)

While thinking about what to get people for Christmas, I went ahead and created one of those photo-abulms through iPhoto for my father.  I just got it Wednesday (ordered it Monday) and I've got to say, while it was a bit expensive ($60) I'm extremely happy with the outcome!

This is such a great promotion by Apple, I showed the book to a few friends and they are all wanting to do the same thing for their gifts.  I said, all you have to do is bring the pictures and we'll do it on my Mac.  

Just thought I'd share that.


----------



## jeepster485 (Dec 19, 2002)

I did one for my girlfriend...ordered it Sunday night and it was at the post office on Wednesday of that week.  And I have to agree, the books look extremely nice!


----------



## Snowball (Dec 19, 2002)

Just wondering, how did you send the pics to Apple? Upload them as compressed JPEGS? I was wondering if they accepted higher quality TIFF files, but that would be quite a huge upload to do...


----------



## Izzy (Dec 19, 2002)

I got one for my girlfriend too...the books look great and make perfect personalized gifts.  

The pics that I sent were JPEGS straight from my iPhoto albums...


----------



## j79 (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm sure image size/resolution makes a difference.. but, does anyone know what would be the recommended size to send to apple?

Uploading 50+ MBs of large JPG files doesn't seem like it'd be a fun task..


----------



## themacko (Dec 24, 2002)

probably not if you're on 56k.  I've got a cable modem and all mine are JPEGS straight from the camera to iPhoto.  I just designed the book, ordered it and uploaded the photos.  Of course while the upload was going on I did something else so I don't know how long it took, but I'm sure it was a good 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Trip (Dec 24, 2002)

Hehe...i hope i get my camera for christmas! Can't wait till tomorrow morning!!! 

Hey: why don't you fella's upload some of you pictures? Share with the community a bit more.  Also: please post what type of camera you used when taking the pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Snowball (Dec 24, 2002)

yeah, what trip said! post pics. I think i'm getting a canon powershot s330...anyone have one?
Thanks!


----------



## j79 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *probably not if you're on 56k.  I've got a cable modem and all mine are JPEGS straight from the camera to iPhoto.  I just designed the book, ordered it and uploaded the photos.  Of course while the upload was going on I did something else so I don't know how long it took, but I'm sure it was a good 5-10 minutes. *



thanks!
thats what i was wondering.

now, if os x 10.2.3 didn't kill my iPhoto library, i'd be all set to make me an iphoto book.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Dec 30, 2002)

Need Help

Made a book, and now i hvae little tiny exclamation points next to certain pictures (the little yellow triangles).  This is my first iphoto book, but i don't want to order if this is going to be an issue.


----------

